# Lake Isabella



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm from Germany, so please be patient with my english!!!

I want to go to Lake Isabella next week!

Do they have a good Bass population??

Maybe any trouts left???

I have never fished on Bass, so every informations would be helpful!!!

Thanks!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have not fished there in a few years. With how hot the summer has been I doubt the trout fishing will be any good. You might get lucky and catch one but I wouldnt put much effort into it. The bass fishing has gotten much better there as they actually manage it more for bass now with the limits on them. They stock a lot of catfish so you should be able to catch some of them at least. They also have access to the Little Miami river there and you can catch some smallmouth bass in there. You need an Ohio fishing license to fish in the Little Miami River but to fish Lake Isabella you need to stop in and buy a fishing ticket.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think hey start stocking trout until October, do they?

The stocking schedule is on GreatParks website (Hamlton County Parks) - find fishing and Isabella.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

other than the sticker you have to pay to fish.. almost like a paylake


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

zooks said:


> I don't think hey start stocking trout until October, do they?
> 
> The stocking schedule is on GreatParks website (Hamlton County Parks) - find fishing and Isabella.


Yeah they stock them in the spring and fall.


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! I'll give it a shot!!

I never fished in a River before!

Can you tell me good spots in the LMR???

What type of bait can I use??

Where can I buy a license??

Thanks!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

fischa said:


> Thanks for the answers! I'll give it a shot!!
> 
> I never fished in a River before!
> 
> ...


 
For good places on the lm anywhere within walking distance of lake Isabella access is good. 

Bait, if you want to catch anything that lives in the river get some minnows or night crawlers from the boathouse at lake isabella. This time of year you are going to want to fish close to the fast moving water or riffles. 

To get a fishing license you can go to any wal-mart, dicks sporting goods, miejer or stores like that.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Hey fischa,
You can get a license at most any place that sells tackle. I typically end up buying one at Wal-mart or Bass Pro Shops. As far as bait, anything from earthworms under bobbers to flies will work on the LMR, depending on what you want to catch. Most guys that fish the LMR are looking for either smallmouth bass or catfish. Smallmouth can be caught on a variety of baits, but I have had good luck with Rebel Craws  and jigs with twister tails on them. Catfish are typically caught on bait of some sort or another, often fished with weight on the bottom. As far as spots, the area around Isabella isn't too bad, and a little upstream in Loveland there are some nice spots. If you want to catch smallies, look for fast water and rocks, for catfish most fish deeper, slower pools. Good luck!


----------

